# Druridge Bay



## Ramsince69 (May 8, 2022)

Hi all, after an absence of 4 years or so we are going out in our van 
The last time I was up at Druridge Bay you could pay £5 to stop the night is that still the case ? 
Hope someone can help, on our way to Scotland for the NC500 

Thank you


----------



## maingate (May 8, 2022)

I'm afraid not. A couple of locals got that stopped by kicking up a fuss. There are very few coastal places to overnight now in Northumberland. Check the wildcamping app as it should be up to date and current.


----------



## GMJ (May 9, 2022)

I used to live in Ellington and you could see the sea at Druridge Bay from our upstairs back windows. It was around a mile flat walk there and the beach was amazing and empty even on a hot summers day...and the dog loved it. It was over 20 years ago so I cant help with anywhere to stay but thanks for reminding me of it


----------



## phillybarbour (May 9, 2022)

Welcome back


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 9, 2022)

Ditto Philly above, enjoy


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2022)

Welcome along.


----------



## peterFuller (May 9, 2022)

Ramsince69 said:


> Hi all, after an absence of 4 years or so we are going out in our van
> The last time I was up at Druridge Bay you could pay £5 to stop the night is that still the case ?
> Hope someone can help, on our way to Scotland for the NC500
> 
> Thank you


Yes you can.  See Northumberland CC Website:  I have copied and pasted the main text.  I do not know the charge.
*Campsite at Druridge Bay Country Park   * 

*UPDATE 13 April 2022
 The campsite is now available for booking but only at a limited capacity. 

 We currently only have 12 Campervan/ Caravan pitches and 7 tents pitches available.

 At this time all are only available without electric hook-up , but these will be available for Summer
 Each pitch has its own water tap.
Toilets and showers are located within the visitor centre / cafe building. *
When the site is complete, facilities will include 5 shower toilet washrooms, including disabled, kitchen area for washing dishes, waste water disposal point, childrens play park, on site cafe / information centre, miles of countryside walks, trails and coastline, and with purchase of a permit watersports available on the lake.


----------



## GeorgeS (May 9, 2022)

Northumberland CC now allow overnight at 3 car parks:
Amble Braid
Beadnell
Bamburgh

There is a charge and you have to pre-book on their web site






						Northumberland County Council - Pilot scheme opens for overnight motorhome stays
					

Motorhomes will be able to stay overnight in three sites in the county under a new pilot scheme which has now started.




					www.northumberland.gov.uk


----------



## GeorgeS (May 9, 2022)

Also, newly announced, Durham County Council allow overnight parking just off J62 of A1M at one of their park and ride sites





__ https://www.facebook.com/100064848724123/posts/370390871799201


----------



## campervanannie (May 9, 2022)

From their webpage £30 pan


----------



## Ramsince69 (May 10, 2022)

Thank you all, currently at Rosemarkie enjoying a great sea view


----------



## NeilyG (May 25, 2022)

Have they clamped down on wilding this year, then? Seems every few years they make a go of it but then don’t bother for a while.
 (We usually spend the odd night near Walkworth golf course & on the beach road at Druridge.)


----------

